# Kutter Antje D Maasholm



## DerSchmale32 (29. August 2006)

Hey!
Wir ! Ingo und Carsten....forschen schon ein paar tage nach Tips zum Hochseeangeln ....Was uns bei euch aufgefallen ist das man fast gar nix über den Standort Maasholm liest...wie kommt das.... unsere Frage ????? Wir waren allerdings das letzte mal vor zwei Jahren los und da hat es uns super gefallen...hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit Erfahrungen mit der Antje D gemacht ???? Wir fahren am 6.9.u.7.9 raus von Maasholm...Fg Ingo und Carsten......


----------



## BennyO (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Kann dazu leder nichts sagen da ich von dort noch nie draußen gewesen bin.


Gruß Benny


----------



## MetalMen (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Hi!
Ist bei mir schon ne Weile her, dass ich mit der guten alten Antje draußen war .... 3 Jahre oder so. Aber sie war immer ein absolut empfehlenswerter Kutter! 

Tschau und viel Efolg!!!


----------



## DerSchmale32 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



BennyO schrieb:


> Kann dazu leder nichts sagen da ich von dort noch nie draußen gewesen bin.
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


ja ,danken dir trotzdem...werden berichten sobald wir wieder zuhause sind....gruss Ingo und carsten.....


----------



## DerSchmale32 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



MetalMen schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ist bei mir schon ne Weile her, dass ich mit der guten alten Antje draußen war .... 3 Jahre oder so. Aber sie war immer ein absolut empfehlenswerter Kutter!
> 
> Tschau und viel Efolg!!!


Hab Dank....mal sehen was so geht ....waren auch schon öfters drauf aber wie gesagt länger her ....aber immer gut gefangen und besatzung top in ordnung....gruss Ingo und Carsten


----------



## GraFrede (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Hallo zusammen. Ich kann nur hoffen,dass die Antje D noch lange lange lange mit uns " Jägern " auf die Ostsee rausfährt und uns zu dem Fisch bringt, der uns das Blut in unseren Adern zum Kochen bringt. Dem Dorsch.
Und das mit einer Leidenschaft und Herzblut,die die Eigentümerin in sich trägt,aber nur Eingefleischte erkennen und zu schätzen wissen.  Darauf kommt es nämlich meiner Meinung an.
Sicherlich haben einige Kutter-Eigentümer Dieses auch, aber soviel Tradition und Liebe auch zu dem Dorf Maasholm (ansolut sehenswert,kommt gleich nach Arnis der kleinsten Stadt Deutschlands), haben nur wenige. Wir hier oben haben alles beides.
Es ist das Beschauliche und das Flair, was diese Touren für mich ausmachen.
So, dass wollte ich immer schon mal sagen. Punktum.
Zum Fischen kann ich nur sagen. Manni, der Kapitän gibt sich immer Mühe uns zum Fisch zu bringen. Und eigentlich hat er immer Erfolg. Was ich gut finde. Er sucht immer sein eigenes "Revier" aus. Keine Blauort, keine Forelle,keine Langeland in der Nähe.
Immer schön gegen den Strom . Super.
Stephan nder Smutje ist ein netter quirrliger kumpelhafter Kerl, mit einem etwas sonderbaren Humor. Man kann viel mit Ihm zusammen lachen.

Meine letzte Ausfahrt war im Juli. Dort lagen wir den ganzen Tag nur etwa 2 SM vor Ausfahrt Schleimünde.Über eine Untiefe immer wieder drüber. Wir hatten mit 9 Mann insgesammt ca. 250 Fische. 
Momentan herrschen extrem schlechte Bedingungen mit Dorsch.
Der Sommer war warm. Sauerstoffmangel bis in die letzten Wasserschichten. Blaualgen-Plage.Kein gutes Zeichen.Die einzige Hoffnung könnte der hoffentlich weiterhin anhaltende Nordwest-Wind sein. Er bringt hoffentlich wieder frischen Wind in die (Ost)  See.( Sprich Sauerstoff und Salzgehalt). Kann man nur hoffen.
Über das Meckern von zu langen Driften , kein Fisch,Kapitän hat keine Lust wurde auch schon so viel geschrieben. Daran beteilige ich mich nicht.Ich habe selber ein Boot. Fahre mit der Antje nur mit,um mal entspannt ohne ständig aufs Wasser gucken zu müssen,ob ein Schiff mein Weg kreuzt,ohne aufs Echolot gucken zu müssen etc.. angeln zu können.
Noch eins- um vielleicht meine Eingangsworte ein bißchen rüber zu bringen.
Die letzte Ausfahrt hätte aus wirtschaflichen Gründen eigentlich abgesagt werden müssen.(wie geschrieben 9 Personen) Trotzdem sind "wir" rausgefahren und hatten einen super Tag erlebt. Und dass ist mir nicht das erste Mal passiert. Nur, um die weit Angereisten nicht zu enttäuschen, ist die Eigentümerin rausgefahren. Wenn das kein Hertblut ist.
So nun viel Spaß mit der Tradition-Angelfahrt MS Antje D. Eine , wenn nicht sogar die Letzte Ihrer Art. Und sie hat eine Seele.


----------



## DerSchmale32 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich kann nur hoffen,dass die Antje D noch lange lange lange mit uns " Jägern " auf die Ostsee rausfährt und uns zu dem Fisch bringt, der uns das Blut in unseren Adern zum Kochen bringt. Dem Dorsch.
> Und das mit einer Leidenschaft und Herzblut,die die Eigentümerin in sich trägt,aber nur Eingefleischte erkennen und zu schätzen wissen. Darauf kommt es nämlich meiner Meinung an.
> Sicherlich haben einige Kutter-Eigentümer Dieses auch, aber soviel Tradition und Liebe auch zu dem Dorf Maasholm (ansolut sehenswert,kommt gleich nach Arnis der kleinsten Stadt Deutschlands), haben nur wenige. Wir hier oben haben alles beides.
> Es ist das Beschauliche und das Flair, was diese Touren für mich ausmachen.
> ...


hey,ja genau so wie du es schreibst kennen wir es auch, alleine deswegen fahren wir auch wieder nach 2 jahren pause.Haben es immer genau so erlebt wie du .Ilse (die Besitzerin) hat immer ein offenes ohr für ihre Angler und kümmert sich auch um das drumherum (unterkunft usw....).Mit Stefan(Shorty ) haben wir auch immer viel gelacht.Zum Schiff selber kann man auch nur sagen das es immer sauber und in Ordnung war(regelmässig geht es in die werft)....wir hoffen das es noch genauso ist , deine antwort bestätigt uns das wir es richtig gemacht haben ....danke für deine Ausführungen....Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in Maasholm....LG Ingo und Carsten.....


----------



## GraFrede (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Why not.Viel Spaß Euch. Ich bin wahrscheinlich erst wieder im November dran. Wenn Shorty,jetzt darf ich Ihn ja so nennen,denn Ihr habt ja damit angefangen:q, seinen Gebutstags-Törn macht. Könnt ja denn einen Bericht reinsetzen.
Wie es so war.


----------



## DerSchmale32 (29. August 2006)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Why not.Viel Spaß Euch. Ich bin wahrscheinlich erst wieder im November dran. Wenn Shorty,jetzt darf ich Ihn ja so nennen,denn Ihr habt ja damit angefangen:q, seinen Gebutstags-Törn macht. Könnt ja denn einen Bericht reinsetzen.
> Wie es so war.


na das sowieso....in allen einzelheiten....


----------



## Ostsee-Pilker (20. April 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Hallo Zusammen, war letzte woche mit der Antje unterwegs und muss sagen genial:vik:.Der Führungswechsel hat sich bezahlt gemacht! Der Kapitän Martin Super nett, gibt sich größte mühe und Stefan wie immer super gut gelaunt. Die Kisten waren gut gefüllt. Die Krönung war dann noch ein Seehase mit ca.4 Pfund. Super Jungs macht weiter so


----------



## GraFrede (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Die MS Antje D fährt jetzt auch den gesammten Winter hindurch raus auf Dorsch.
Bei Anmeldungen ab 12 Personen gehts los.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## boot (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Die MS Antje D fährt jetzt auch den gesammten Winter hindurch raus auf Dorsch.
> Bei Anmeldungen ab 12 Personen gehts los.
> Gruß
> Thomas


 Sachen gibt es |kopfkrat


----------



## Jacky Fan (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Einen Versuch war`s wert, 

und schon ist man im Gespräch.....


----------



## boot (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Die MS Antje D fährt jetzt auch den gesammten Winter hindurch raus auf Dorsch.
> Bei Anmeldungen ab 12 Personen gehts los.
> Gruß
> Thomas


 *Kannst dich ja selber 12 mal eintragen :q:qund bei der ausfahrt hast deine ruhe #6*


----------



## Dorschfutzi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

@ boot, mach die MS Antje D nicht schlecht, ich fahre schon
seit über 30 Jahren in Maasholm raus.
Was währe Maasholm ohne diesen Kutter für uns Angler ;+

IMG_0008IMG_0011-1.jpg-2 Kopie.jpgIMG_0023-1.jpg

Frohes Fest

Kalle

PS. Gruß an Stephan#6


----------



## GraFrede (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Am 27.12 war auch eine Tour geplant. Fällt wohl aus.
Am 18.12 waren wir noch mit 20 Mann ( eine Gruppe kam aus Wuppertal !!!!!) raus.
 So weit zur Eigenwerbung. 
Der Seenotrettungskreuzer hat dem Kutter den Weg geebnet, obwohl es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch gar nicht nötig war.
Ich denke aber, mit morgen wird es nichts werden.
Die Vorgängerin hatte früher immer nur bis zum 31.10 gefahren. Ab März ging es dann wieder offiziell los.
Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt; l o g i s c h e r w e i s e.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Hallo morgen keine ausfahrt,Chefin rief mich heut an ,zu viel Eis bis ins Speergebiet,aber Gerrit (kehrheim 2) fährt ,hab mich da angemeldet.#:#:#:


----------



## Doc Dietmar (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

lass mal hören was rauskam wir faren am Mittwoch mit gunter


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

So Meldung MACHEN:

WAR NICHT SO BERAUSCHEND ;SIND ERST ECKERNFÖRDER BUCHT REIN BIS DÄNISCH NIENHOF ;NICHTS , dann rüber richtung  Damp auch nichts(hätte man sich sparen können da ja schon die Simone weiter raus fuhr) und dann noch nen Schleppkutter vor uns) und dann gegen  mittag halbe stunde fahrt richtung Dänemark ,Platte auf Wurm und einige untermassige Dorsche (ausser das kleine Mädchen ca 12 Jahre alt ,hatte nen 80`iger Dorsch auf Wurmfetzen).
naja dann doch noch 6 platte mit nach hause genommen.:v

Na dann viel Spass morgen


----------



## Doc Dietmar (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Vielen Dank für die Meldung , bin gespant auf Morgen


----------



## Kleiner Dorsch (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Na wie wars ? Gruss und Guten Rutsch !


----------



## GraFrede (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kutter Antje D Maasholm*

Samstag 15.01.11
Brauchen noch 3 Mitangler. Dann gehts los.
Sind schon 7 Mitstreiter.
Bitte per PIN an mich melden.
Will unbedingt raus.
Schaui


----------

